# Making Yogurt



## Jellycat (Jun 19, 2004)

I recently bought an 'Easiyo' yogurt making kit which works fine with the powder mixes, but when I try to make yogurt using a live culture and milk the yogurt turns out very watery.  Any suggestions please how to make thick yogurt using 'easiyo'?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I know absolutely nothing about making yogurt - but will it help to place the yogurt, when done, in cheesecloth placed in a colander over a bowl and let the liquid drain out?  Leaving the solids?


----------



## Jellycat (Jun 21, 2004)

Thank you for that suggestion, I will give it a go.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 20, 2014)

Jellycat said:


> I recently bought an 'Easiyo' yogurt making kit which works fine with the powder mixes, but when I try to make yogurt using a live culture and milk the yogurt turns out very watery. Any suggestions please how to make thick yogurt using 'easiyo'?


I use Easiyo too. At my previous house I had a dishwasher and used to wash the Easiyo containers in it. No probs with setting. When I moved to this house I didn't have a d/w at first and started to had problems with Easiyo setting. Didn't put two and two together at first.

Then, thinking about how we used to make yoghourt the "hard" way I had a brainwave. Before making the new batch I scalded the pot with boiling water. Bingo, set yoghourt. Works every time. 

I also find that the yoghourt is thicker if I don't fill with water up to the very top of the pot as instructed but up to the last mark on the scale on the side of the pot (800ml, IIRC)

If the weather or the kitchen is cold when you make the Easiyo it may take longer to set than the 8 hours. In summer I find 8 hours is usually enough. It's also important to follow the instruction to refrigerate it once it's "cooked". This tends to firm it up a bit.

Once you cut into the new pot of yoghourt the whey will tend to separate out. Nothing wrong with this. Either pour it off and use to make scones or stir it back in. Once stirred the yoghourt will no longer be set solidly as it is when first made but it is perfectly good for any use you may wish to put it to. (It may just be me but I don't like the taste or texture of the flavoured versions of Easiyo so always make the unflavoured and add my own fruit, honey, etc.)

The problem with Easiyo is that I always eat more than the portion I'd get in a pot from the supermarket!


----------



## Breathing Couch (May 20, 2014)

homemade yogurt is different than store bought.  it's often thinner.


----------



## CarolPa (May 21, 2014)

Jellycat said:


> I recently bought an 'Easiyo' yogurt making kit which works fine with the powder mixes, but when I try to make yogurt using a live culture and milk the yogurt turns out very watery.  Any suggestions please how to make thick yogurt using 'easiyo'?




I have made yogurt in a crockpot with milk and live culture.  To make it thicker, I add some dry milk powder.


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I have made yogurt in a crockpot with milk and live culture.  To make it thicker, I add some dry milk powder.


I think I will have to try making it in a crockpot. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## CharlieD (May 21, 2014)

I use crock pot. Funny thing is it works every other time even though I do the same thing.


----------

